# How to install KDE



## penlix (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi! I am new to forum and this is my first post. I installed FreeBSD but I am seeing only a "terminal" and I would like to install KDE. Can anyone help me with this. It's my fist time using FreeBSD so I do not know much. Thanks...


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 11, 2011)

Please try:

```
pkg_add -r kdebase4 kdebase4-workspace kdebase-runtime
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
make config
make install clean
```
Also read the handbook especially the section for Xorg! You will need to download Xorg (probably will be build by own as dependency of KDE) , to create xorg.conf file on /etc/X11 , install your video driver and add kde4 to ~/.xinitrc file


----------



## penlix (Mar 11, 2011)

Does it matter if during the installation I choose custom and everything apart from ports and games?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Nope  . Custom option exist if you want to install specific things. If you will check all, is the same as make a full installation. Well I have too much time to make a new fresh install but I don't think that there is any difference


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2011)

It's best to pick the minimal install. After that's installed, set up and working, update the base either by source or with freebsd-update(8). 

When the base is up to date use portsnap(8) to get a current ports tree. Install Xorg, KDE and whatever else you need from there.


----------



## penlix (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, there is no ports directory...

I run `pkg_add -r kdebase4 kdebase4-workspace kdebase-runtime` but after the installation nothing happens...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

> well, there is no ports directory...




```
portsnap fetch extract
```
 will extract ports on /usr
and 
	
	



```
portsnap fetch update
```
 to update your ports tree 
Also this will help you


----------



## penlix (Mar 11, 2011)

> add kde4 to ~/.xinitrc file



Is anything I have to do to add it, or it will be made automatically?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 11, 2011)

Add this line on your .xinitrc file:

```
exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde
```
If .xinitrc file don't exist, then create it 
*ee* is BSD's default terminal editor so ee .xinitrc 
Also don't forget this!


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 11, 2011)

If you wan't to be able to automount USB keys and similar things, you want to use KDM instead of .xinitrc.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, spoonfeeding .. penlix, read you signup email and post/format properly (and in the correct forum). And please start reading The Handbook, because these are *very* basic questions that are all answered in there. Or consider using PC-BSD, which is FreeBSD with KDE pre-installed.


----------



## penlix (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello,

You are correct DutchDaemon but I am from Grecce. I can't read easily the Handbook (all of it). Also, I must install some specific things because the PC is not mine. I finally created the .xinitrc file and add the command there but using the vi editor. I like it much!  The next step it to reboot? Again nothing happens... 




> sk8harddiefast, can we speak in greek via pm? It' s crazy!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 14, 2011)

You also need to install from ports your video driver, put it into /boot/loader.conf file (For example for nvidia driver you must add nvidia_load="yes") and create xorg.conf file!
Run this: 

```
Xorg -configure
cd /root
cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
To create xorg.conf file and put it into /etc/X11
Yeap. Of course! Send me on my email! sk8harddiefast@gmail.com


----------



## penlix (Mar 14, 2011)

running this

```
Xorg -configure
```

the output is command not found.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2011)

Handbook: 5.3 Installing X11


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 14, 2011)

According the Handbook:


> Configuration of X11 is a multi-step process. The first step is to build an initial configuration file. *As the super user*, simply run:


You must run it *as root*

```
su root
```
 (give password)
Then run: Xorg -configure
Is now working?


----------



## gkontos (Mar 14, 2011)

penlix said:
			
		

> Hello,
> you are correct DutchDaemon but i am from Grecce. I can' t read easily the Handbook(all of it).


That's hardly an excuse!
You can read the handbook in Greek as well. If you search you will find a lot of guides written in Greek.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 14, 2011)

I smell that all chania-lug is here


----------

